# די in formal register



## airelibre

I get the feeling that די in sentences such as אני די אוהב את זה is lower register. What is the equivalent in formal writing?


----------



## trigel

למדי, I guess? (Is that only usable with adjectives: like "טוב למדי" but not "*אני למדי אוהב את זה"?)

Google translate also gives במידת מה.


----------



## hadronic

Question : is it "ani day ohev et ze" or "ani dey ohev et ze"?


----------



## trigel

It's /de/ for the meaning of "quite". (if I recall correctly)


----------



## hadronic

Ok, I've always said /de(y)/ to myself, now I just checked morfix and it says "day: quite, fairly" and got confused


----------



## airelibre

trigel said:


> למדי, I guess? (Is that only usable with adjectives: like "טוב למדי" but not "*אני למדי אוהב את זה"?)
> 
> Google translate also gives במידת מה.


Actually you raise an interesting point, I think there are two uses of this "dey":
אני די אוהב את זה Verb "I kind of like it"
הוא די עייףAdjective "He is quite/fairly tired"

If you want to go even more slangy, I think סוג של (sort of/kind of) gives roughly the same meaning for both:
אני סוג של אוהב את זה
הוא סוג של עייף
The reason I note this is that this article basically says there's nothing wrong with מעין instead of סוג של, although I'm not sure if that works for verbs or adjectives, only nouns (סוג של חבר/מעין חבר), and of course "dey" doesn't work with nouns.


----------



## trigel

airelibre said:
			
		

> If you want to go even more slangy, I think סוג של (sort of/kind of) gives roughly the same meaning for both:
> אני סוג של אוהב את זה
> הוא סוג של עייף



Kinda (heh) taken aback at what an English calque it is.


----------



## origumi

In regard to when this די was invented - I cannot find any resource, yet early modern Hebrew seems to make the shift from די = enough to די = fairly. See for example

ההנהלה העצמית בכל המושבות היא די יפה ויש די משמעת ודי סדר ודי חיים (א"ד גורדון)
לוּ כתבתי לכן כאשר עם לבבי, לו רק היה אפשר ללכלך די יפה את הנייר (אבשלום פיינברג)
עברו הגדודים האנגלים ... את התעלה והחלו במסע נצחון לצד ארץ-ישראל. המסע היה די ארוך (יצחק שריון)

Of course you can change די אבגד to אבגד למדי and feel safe about formality.

Changing די to במידה רבה and alike is problematic, because this די works in both directions: די טוב can mean "pretty good" (that is: impressingly good), or "sort of good" (that is: good, but could be better).


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> In regard to when this די was invented - I cannot find any resource, yet early modern Hebrew seems to make the shift from די = enough to די = fairly. See for example
> 
> ההנהלה העצמית בכל המושבות היא די יפה ויש די משמעת ודי סדר ודי חיים (א"ד גורדון)
> לוּ כתבתי לכן כאשר עם לבבי, לו רק היה אפשר ללכלך די יפה את הנייר (אבשלום פיינברג)
> עברו הגדודים האנגלים ... את התעלה והחלו במסע נצחון לצד ארץ-ישראל. המסע היה די ארוך (יצחק שריון)
> 
> Of course you can change די אבגד to אבגד למדי and feel safe about formality.
> 
> Changing די to במידה רבה and alike is problematic, because this די works in both directions: די טוב can mean "pretty good" (that is: impressingly good), or "sort of good" (that is: good, but could be better).


Thank you, I'll use למדי when appropriate.

And to confirm, די in this sense is slightly lower register, or not? I've heard professors of literature using it at at a conference about a book, but maybe they wouldn't use it in writing.


----------



## origumi

It's used everywhere, for example:

איזה בחור שהיא מצאה לה פה! גם די יפה, גם טוב לב, גם צחקן (עמוס עוז, סיפור על אהבה וחושך)
בעיסוק באדם, חוה, הנחש, התפוח וכו', הבא לידי ביטוי מועצם ב"מחזה השירי" הקצר, "זכר ונקבה ברא אותם", הוא הציב רף גבוה ועמד בו די יפה (מדור הספרות והשירה, "הארץ"

Nevertheless, some may consider די as colloquial and avoid using it. Similarly to אבגד ביותר instead of הכי אבגד. So to be on the safe side you can prefer למדי. And yet, די doesn't sound low register like בא לי or יש מצב or the "do you grok me" סבבה.


----------



## airelibre

origumi said:


> It's used everywhere, for example:
> 
> איזה בחור שהיא מצאה לה פה! גם די יפה, גם טוב לב, גם צחקן (עמוס עוז, סיפור על אהבה וחושך)
> בעיסוק באדם, חוה, הנחש, התפוח וכו', הבא לידי ביטוי מועצם ב"מחזה השירי" הקצר, "זכר ונקבה ברא אותם", הוא הציב רף גבוה ועמד בו די יפה (מדור הספרות והשירה, "הארץ"
> 
> Nevertheless, some may consider די as colloquial and avoid using it. Similarly to אבגד ביותר instead of הכי אבגד. So to be on the safe side you can prefer למדי. And yet, די doesn't sound low register like בא לי or יש מצב or the "do you grok me" סבבה.


Thank you.


----------



## DieHigh

I wouldn't say that די is low register, it's just that most of the time it's used so pointlessly that I would suggest to avoid it in formal writing.



airelibre said:


> The reason I note this is that this article basically says there's nothing wrong with מעין instead of סוג של, although I'm not sure if that works for verbs or adjectives, only nouns (סוג של חבר/מעין חבר), and of course "dey" doesn't work with nouns.


This is because סוג של works only for nouns. If I read "סוג של עייף", it would seem to me as a not very good attempt at translating "kind of tired" into Hebrew.


----------



## airelibre

DieHigh said:


> I wouldn't say that די is low register, it's just that most of the time it's used so pointlessly that I would suggest to avoid it in formal writing.
> 
> 
> This is because סוג של works only for nouns. If I read "סוג של עייף", it would seem to me as a not very good attempt at translating "kind of tired" into Hebrew.



But native speakers do use it that way. I hear "סוג של" as an answer to questions all the time by the younger generation. It's probably a direct calque.


----------

